# Didiochromis Compressiceps



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hello members! The top two pictures are a fish I bought about two months ago. It's now about 4 inches. I thought it was a female but in the last two weeks it has been coloring up and developing egg spots. The bottom two pictures is a fish I purchased 4 days ago. It's about 3 inches, vibrantly colored but has a slightly different head shape. They were both sold as D. Compressiceps from two different LFS. I'm not sure the bottom fish is a D. Compressiceps. Please view and comment. Thanks!


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Very very nice =D>


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

Malawi_Marc said:


> Very very nice =D>


Thanks!


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

The bottom one looks like it may be a hybrid? Of what? No clue of the other fish in the combo?


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

The comp looks good and will be a fine looking fish.
The other fish is a Dimi Strigatus


----------



## Malawi125 (Jul 10, 2008)

Gibbs said:


> The comp looks good and will be a fine looking fish.
> The other fish is a Dimi Strigatus


Thanks Gibbs, I appreciate it. I noticed it on the profiles after you notified me. That is a pretty striking fish. He's in quarentine right now and will be moved to his new home which will be a 135 gal. in about a month. Thanks again!


----------

